# Mosa's Waiting Room



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Day 143 and she is looking good. Her name is Mosa. She is a First timer, and I am super excited about her. She is 50% COCI/PCI and looks just like her grandma. Any way here are pictures of her from tonight. I checked her ligaments and they are almost gone. Her udder isn't hard but that can change quickly. We are in watch mode from here on out. I noticed a little orange colored goo today. Hard to photograph it when it is night time feeding. She doesn't run any more she just waddles. Legs are getting loose. Any way Hoping for a Colored Buck. But for some reason Excalibur has only been giving me girls. Just like his father.
You think she will go early??


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll say the 18th only because all my girls have kidded on the 18th. Haha

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

If the goo was orange you should have kids by morning. But her udder has a lot of filling to do. When were those pics taken?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

unless she is going to be the type that her udder fills just before she kids


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty girl! We have a CODI/PCI doe due on the 27th who's udder/belly look like your doe  
I'm going to guess she still has at least a week left.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Udder is getting heavy. I cant wait. I thought That the 22nd was next week late in the week and then I made a Vet app. to geld some horses and wrote it on the calender and OOPS the 22nd is next Monday!! So now she is starting to go off by herself, walking funny because she is so heavy. I was hoping that maybe she would have only one, but it looks like she might be carrying two. Poor girl. Here are tonight's pictures.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She is beautiful babie i hope all goes well with kidding


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Three more days and looking good. Ligaments are almost gone. Boss said I can have the day off to make sure she is OK. 
Mosa is being very talkative. I noticed on her side some goop and I took it off and it was a little orange color. So we are getting close.
Camera is charging and hoping to have healthy baby's.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Moved her last night. Watching her bag fill all day yesterday. The hair on her looks like it wants to fall out if filled so much. Getting exciting.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Perfect weather to have kids. Its cold, windy and trying to snow. Its so windy the trees are bending. Anyway, Mosa is very nervous. I am literally watching her belly drop! You can see her spine and hip bones protruding and she is hollow in the flanks. Babys are very active. She is being vocal and very uncomfortable at the same time. She has a buddy with her, but that is not good enough. I have to be out there with her just so she will stay calm. I am in my snow clothes trying to stay worm myself. I cant even run to the house to get another cup of coffee without her screaming. So I sneak out when she isn't paying attention. Darn goats always waiting till the worst weather to have their kids.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

WOO HOO we are loosing our plug. Hopefully baby's toady.:wahoo::leap:


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Keep us posted


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Progressing nicely. We have a little color change.


----------



## callmemrbig (Mar 28, 2013)

How do you post a thread on here? And I hope all goes well my goat had kids yesterday and they are good so I hope all goes well for you to


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Every time I look at her all she is doing is EATING!!! How can she eat at a time like this. :wallbang::wallbang::wallbang::wallbang:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Our. Goats. Eat. EVERYTHING!!!!!! when they are ready to give birth!!! They _always_ eat between pushes!!!! I cant stand it sometimes, just want to squeeze their stomachs and gets the babies  But it gives them energy and strength for birthing, plus it makes them happy


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Babies??

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

i have been waiting to see the babies on this one she is so pretty her self that i can wait to see the babies good luck and keep us posted


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

So finally Mosa had twin Bucklings. It was rough. They were trying to come out together. With one of them having his head turned sideways. SO I pulled the bottom one who was straight and than adjusted the head of the other and was able to pull him. They are vocal and alert. Mosa is resting right now. I will be heading in, in a little wile and start her on penicillin and make sure the kids are eating and give everyone their shots. I will send pictures tomorrow. Mosa is a SCREAMER!! I guess with her being a virgin its to be expected. I was super scared. I thought I was going to have to call the vet. I am trying to calm down now and have a cup of coffee and a bath.



Have a good night.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Awww im sorry moma had a hard time if it because that makes it hard on us owners try tea instead of coffee hope your night goes well and cant wait to see pics in morning


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh wow!! Glad everyone is okay! Congrats to you and good night also


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! Glad it all turned out fine! Sounds scary especially with her being a vocal screamer! Can't wait to see pics!
Our fullblood boer doe is due this weekend, we cant' wait


----------

